# MUD - Makeup Designatory



## mae13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried anything from this line? Gossmakeupartist on youtube has briefly reviewed both the shadows and the foundations, but I haven't heard much otherwise.

Make-up Designory Cosmetics


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 1, 2009)

There probably not heard of much because there not really for the average makeup user.There developed for and by makeup artists to use professionally.But there available for anyone to buy.And yes there very good.And top quality.If your interested in trying a certain product of theres i would say yes definitely give it a go.There very good quality products.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews on the school itself.  Onr girl went and said that it didn't live up to the hype.  The basic beauty course is what we already know from learning on makeup sites basically.   
The special fx class is probably the one worth taking if you are going into film.
And the launch of their own makeup line makes me question them a little. It's like working at a retail clothing store that makes most of it's money off employee's buying their clothes.  I can understand maybe few products, but are they trying to tell the students that other brands aren't worthy? it makes me skeptical.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 1, 2009)

I hear their black eyeshadow is supposed to be darker and more pigmented than Carbon.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I've heard mixed reviews on the school itself. Onr girl went and said that it didn't live up to the hype. The basic beauty course is what we already know from learning on makeup sites basically. 
The special fx class is probably the one worth taking if you are going into film.
And the launch of their own makeup line makes me question them a little. It's like working at a retail clothing store that makes most of it's money off employee's buying their clothes. I can understand maybe few products, but are they trying to tell the students that other brands aren't worthy? it makes me skeptical._

 

I must respectfully disagree with you on this.I think there school is great.And with all due respect the bad review of the school is just one persons opinion.I think it would be unfair to judge a school by one persons opinion.Plus while they do have there own makeup brand.Its not where they make all there money.And there not trying to tell you only there makeup is good enough.In Fact if your a MUD student you get to use a student card for discounts at MacPrne more thing i would like to add in reference to the bad reviewer.It is true yes you can learn the same types of makeup application techniques online but its the in person training and professional techniques that make the difference.There's a big difference then applying makeup amazingly on yourself and doing professional makeup on other people.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I didn't say that her review was "bad" i think she was a little disappointed, but overall liked it. At $7000, you gotta be sure its good.  
I did say that the special fx program would be worth it if you are going into film. The whole program runs around 50,000.  Strangely i could only find a few reviews online, all good, but not many.. I found a ton of people that went their and had portfolio's but were still looking for a job. 
So all in all it's probably a great secondary makeup school, but in the end talent wins in this business.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I didn't say that her review was "bad" i think she was a little disappointed, but overall liked it. At $7000, you gotta be sure its good. 
I did say that the special fx program would be worth it if you are going into film. The whole program runs around 50,000. Strangely i could only find a few reviews online, all good, but not many.. I found a ton of people that went their and had portfolio's but were still looking for a job. 
So all in all it's probably a great secondary makeup school, but in the end talent wins in this business._

 


Actually there most expensive course is the Make-Up lll Course.Which is every course they offer all rolled into one.The tuition for it is $19.040.00 & Kit materials $3,450.00 plus a $100.00 registration fee.So total its $22,690.00 total.And that is there most expenisve course.Way off from the $50,000 you said.Its 1,000 clock hours and 16 weeks long.Running from 8am to 5pm for 5 days a weekTheres portfolio development.And for students theres free classes to help you along with finding work and placements services.But with any school work is never guarenteed.But who is a professional going to hire,somebody who self taught online? If somebody said dont believe the hype of the school and saying they teach what you can learn online IS a BAD review lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Okay, now i feel like you are putting words in my mouth and that wasn't my intention at all.  I already admitted I know little about makeup designory and i was wrong about the price, i scrolled too far down and saw all programs as seperate.  So the cost is better.  I didn't say learning online was any substitute for hands on experience ever however i think learning something online would be a better starting point than knowing nothing and blindly going into it.  I did say i couldn't find many reviews, but the ones I did find were all good. I'd still like some more information from people that have attended, just personal experiences, how they've improved and where it's taken them..basic things you'd want to know of any school, other from what their own website says.  Here is the thread where the original girl tells of her experience going there:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/i...ory-nyc-48442/
Not many follow up posts on the other's that were going, i'd like to read their reviews too.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Okay, now i feel like you are putting words in my mouth and that wasn't my intention at all. I already admitted I know little about makeup designory and i was wrong about the price, i scrolled too far down and saw all programs as seperate. So the cost is better. I didn't say learning online was any substitute for hands on experience ever however i think learning something online would be a better starting point than knowing nothing and blindly going into it. I did say i couldn't find many reviews, but the ones I did find were all good. I'd still like some more information from people that have attended, just personal experiences, how they've improved and where it's taken them..basic things you'd want to know of any school, other from what their own website says. Here is the thread where the original girl tells of her experience going there:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/i...ory-nyc-48442/
Not many follow up posts on the other's that were going, i'd like to read their reviews too._

 


Seriously just relax youself ,im just talking to you.I never said you said anything.I didnt put words in your mouth.I was simply trying to give information and just talking to you.No need to be so defensive.I could care less about anyones reviews.So whatever.If anybody wants to go to MUD go if you dont dont.Im done here.


----------

